# Good Omens TV Mini-Series



## JoanofArch (Jun 14, 2011)

Good Omens, for those who don't know, is a rather fantastic book co-written by Neil Gaiman and Terry Pratchett. It was first published in the very early nineties, and since then the movie industry has been struggling to figure out what to do with a story so wonderful, epic, and weird. Terry Gilliam got several false starts, and Johnny Depp was set to play one of the main guys at one point.

But now, Neil Gaiman and Terry Pratchett have both confirmed that a TV miniseries is in the works instead! The other Terry from the Pythons is on board, and hopefully we'll see it in the next year or two.

I am HUGELY excited. Good Omens was what got me into Neil Gaiman, Terry Pratchett, and fantasy fiction in general. Hopefully more details will be coming out soon!


----------



## Chase Simba (Jun 14, 2011)

WHOOOOOO!
Two of my favourite authors' collaborative effort is finally being put on film!
But wait, will it be good, and keep to the book, or will it drag the book down?
Meh.  WHOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## JoanofArch (Jun 15, 2011)

I remember reading a script that Neil Gaiman had written once for the potential movie, which was...EXTREMELY different. But it was in compliance with some really weird requests from the potential filmmakers, who were possibly smoking something and clearly didn't understand what they were doing. So the bad parts were more a result of Neil Gaiman trying to make the best of it, not Neil Gaiman being bad  But he's supposed to be pretty involved with this, and they are scheduling days to have both authors on-set to hover around and make sure things are going right. And hopefully with a Python on board, they can do a decent job.

I'm anticipating changes though...according to Gaiman, one of the main issues is whether to make it a period piece in the early 90s (since tapes aren't such a big thing anymore, and I don't know if anyone will be happy with Crowley using Pandora to magically get Best of Queens rather than a good, solid tapedeck) or to update the whole thing.


----------

